# Ps3 GTA V Rockstar social club



## Snickelfrits (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys Im just super stoked for GTA and trying to build a little crew of serious adult gamers to play GTAO with.

I will be kicking any kids so we can be serious and make some mad cash. 

add me on psn: the_snickelfrits or join my crew "CannabisConnoisseaurs" on the social club and let me know you're from RIU and ill throw you a sweet promotion right off the rip.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 31, 2013)

My ps3 is pgh-dave.deff be playing 5


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 1, 2013)

I just pre ordered. I'll be PeyoteReligion36, can't wait for online baby!


----------



## SkunkBandit (Sep 12, 2013)

So keen on GTA V. Stoners unite! PS3 the one and only.


----------

